# Vietnamese: lại



## lijiangang0571

A  Tại sao người ta lại nói là Hà Nội 36 phố phường?
B  Hai cái cổng chắn ngang đường, tối đến đóng lại.

Hai lại trên biểu thị nghĩa gì?
What's the grammatical function of "lai" respectively in the two sentences above?


----------



## Vikian

Such an interesting question!
Although I'm Vietnamese, I've never wonder about it 

As my opinion, "lại" in the first sentence is always used with the verb in "Tại sao" question. For example: Tại sao lại hỏi, tại sao lại nói, tại sao lại đi, tại sao... lại cười..., tại sao... lại nhìn, etc. It's just the manner of speech.

"Lại" in the second sentence goes together with "đóng", as a preposition.
Đóng lại (đóng vào) ><  Mở ra

Hope it helps you in some way.
Cheers,


----------



## lijiangang0571

Thank you Vikian. Do you mean "đóng lại""đóng vào" both mean "close"?  Would you please give another example sentence of "đóng lại"/"đóng vào" ?
And I've known that "vào" means "into" or "in..time", but here in "đóng vào", how to explain "vào"?


----------



## Vikian

Yes, "đóng lại" and "đóng vào" are the same.
Eg: Trước khi đi con có đóng cửa lại không?
      Trước khi đi con có đóng cửa vào không?

In this case, "vào" is just a preposition not a verb
Eg: Mình muốn vào cửa hàng này (vào is a verb)


----------



## ctnsite

In my opinion there's little diference between "đóng lại" and "đóng vào".ppl in South often say "đóng lại" instead of "đóng vào".
"lại" has some following meanings:
1.come together 
      Ex:"đóng cửa lại" (2 parts of the door come together), "lại nhà tôi chơi" (come to my house and play together)
2. happened again or happened so many times
      Ex: "Tại sao người ta lại nói là Hà Nội 36 phố phường?" (ppl talked about this thing many times already and it's believed as a fact)
"vào" means "into" or "in"as you pointed out.
      Ex:"ăn nhiều vào" (get more food into your body),"vào nhà"(step in),"đóng cửa vào" (long time ago, when you closed the door and locked it, you had to be inside)


----------

